# inner tie rod replacement.



## Johnson_05goat (Oct 13, 2011)

alright some of you may know away around this if so help out. 
so ive been told that i have a inner tie rod out on the passenger side when i had an allignment done. well we cant buy just a inner tie rod. from what ive been told. you have to buy a whole new rack and pinion with tie rod ends on it. is there any way around this. thanks guys


----------



## 06_TorridGTO (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey,

I was browsing around looking for info on the Prothane driveline couplers and if anyone has used them and I saw this and had the answer for you if your still looking for it.

Google: Kollar Racing Products then look under Roadsafe section

Hope this helps. :cheers

Jake W.


----------



## XCELERATIONRULES (Oct 19, 2011)

Probably just trying to inflate your bill.
They did the alignment with worn front end parts?
Rock auto has the rack for $279 plus $100 for the core if you really believe you need replacement.


----------

